# Cleaning Beard



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a tip on cleaning beards? Cazzie's is awful. I've been giving him empty tuna cans to clean out (no sharp edges) and he stinks like tuna. Not to mention his beard looks gross. Yet he doesn't like me cleaning around his face.

Suzy/Sue


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzy, I like the earth bath grooming wipes for a quick after meal (or tuna can) wipe down. I open up the box and add a little more water to absorb in the wipes, they seem to work better a little wetter. Can't help with not wanting his face messed with-- mine don't like it either--but they endure.

http://www.earthbath.com/grooming_wipes.html


----------

